# Sucker Gone



## Tocs1001 (Apr 9, 2005)

I havent seen my sucker fish in 2 days! HOW DO I LOSE A FISH IN A TEN GALLON CAGE?????????????????????? He wasnt in the treasure chest he isnt in the fake or live plant. WHERE IS HE??????? The water level has gone down a littlebut there is no fish I havent done a water change so where did he go? The poor little guy swam under my plants pot when he was sucking on stuff and couldnt get out. He either died of starvation, being stuck or he was sick.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

What kind of sucker? algae eater, pleco? Check around the tank on the floor. I found a fish on the floor just yesterday. They can get out of very small holes in the hood.


----------



## Alicia (Apr 24, 2005)

If it is an algae eater it probably jumped out. They are very good jumpers apparently. I've lost a couple of them because they jumped out of the tank.


----------



## Tocs1001 (Apr 9, 2005)

he crawled uder the live plant in my tank and got stuck! he parrished there


----------



## M&MKhan (Apr 30, 2005)

Sorry about your fish.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

sorry to hear that


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

It is never any fun losing a fish. No matter how it happens you have to look on the bright side. That would be it opens up space in the tank for a new adventure and new fish.


----------

